# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  makanan yg bagus buat koi apa??

## joko

ayo makanan yg bagus buat koi apa ??? buat para suhu dan yg lainnya mari kita sebutkan makanan yg bagus apa buat ikan koi yang biasa di gunakan ya mau itu merek pabrik atau buatan sendiri siapa tau buatan sendiri bisa lebih baguss dari yg pabrikan bisa ngirit biaya ya gak hehehehe..mari sebutkan...


kalo saya pake hikari growth dan spirulina + vitamin

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

> kalo pakan impor, apa yang direkomdasikan? pak tennonx


hehehehe klo saya jawab ga adil buat yg lain pak   ::   ::  
mendingan dicobain aja kira2 yang cocok mana   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

> gimana caranya ikan bisa makan sayuran Mas...
> koi saya koi sepertinya gak doyan ya..
> dulu pernah saya kasih sawi... tapi dicuekin aja


 ::  doyan kok bro  ::  coba aja pagi2 ikan jangan di kasih makan dulu.. nah sore2/malem baru di kasih makan .. coba lempariin selada .. diemin aja .. nanti juga sama si koi digigit2 dan hancur.. lama2 dimakan  ::  besok2 langsung lempar langsung habis  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asfur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

kasian donk koi yg jelek dikasih makan yang jelek juga... makin ancur tuh koi... kalo udah ancur gitu mmau diapainlagi tuh koi????  ::

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by abahnasr
> 
> ...


yg jelek itu yg kita gak suka   ::

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Thanks om Mul atas penjelasannya...
ada sebagian ikan sy ga doyan dikasih pupae.. mgkn terlalu keras padahal uda sy rendam lumayan lama loh.. sampe2 pernah sy rebus dl tp ga juga empuk2... pupae nya suka dilepehin lg ama ikan sy.. apakah ada cara laen supaya si ikan nya mo mkn pupae tsb??

apakah cuaca di bdg kurang bagus dikasih mkn pupae.. soalnya sy baca di petunjuknya not recommend untuk suhu di bawah 18c?

klu u manda boleh setiap hr dikasih ga om?

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Thanks banget atas penjelasannya Om Mul   ::

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yerry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

